# Tall Pines Retriever Club



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Open & Q will be at Beaver Run Farms at 572 Gosa Road, Leesburg, Ga. 

The AM and derby will be at Bruce Hall's Pinetree Farm on Bonds Trail Rd just south of Hwy 49 above Smithville.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any Q callbacks?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,12,13,14,17,18,25,26,28,31,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,45,46

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual callbacks to the last series
1,2,5,6,7,8,13 &17


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any info. on Q


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Waterblind

1,2,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,17,18,25,26,28,31,32,35,37,45

19 Total


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Brenda
Do you have placements for q


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry I do not have Q placement and my contact went out in the 3rd


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Boomer said:


> Brenda
> Do you have placements for q


1st was Brian Asire
2nd was your dog Pete. Congratulations 
3rd I think Brad Arrington 
4th Tom McLaughlin
RJ Joe Altenberg
Jams were Cathi Allen, Brian Asire, one other but I can't remember.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Thanks
Bubba


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

6,9,13,17,25,26,45 

7 dogs


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Any news from the Am?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the Land/Waterblind
2,5,6,10,13,14,17,18,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,33,34,35,38,41,43

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,6,13,14,25,27,29,31,33,38,41,43

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results that I have.....
1st- Chester O/H Charlie Hays
2nd- Chase H/ Lynn Troy
3rd- Prophet H/Lynn Troy
4th- Center H/ Al Arthur
RJ - Bug H/ Al Arthur

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Patti Simmons on Center's Open 4th! Center is trained and was handled by Al Arthur!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#27 Calli O/H Wayne Moore
2nd-#2 Goldy O/H Charlie Hays
3rd-#41 Dagger O/H Johnny Armstrong
4th-#33 Harry O/H Mitch Brown
RJ-# 38 Marvin O/H Ken Neil

JAMS- 6,13,14,29,31,43

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Wayne, Charlie, Johnny, Mitch and Ken on a wonderful weekend! Didn't get to see the first series, but certainly heard about it . . . Good going!

rita


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Patti Simmons on Center's Open 4th! Center is trained and was handled by Al Arthur!


Thanks Frank! I am so pleased with the summer/fall that Center is having with Al.


----------

